# Hamm's Beer



## BlunderWoman (Feb 18, 2016)

Suddenly out of the blue..last night I remembered the Hamm's beer commercial song


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

This had to have been the state song of Minnesota! I loved those commercials. Says a lot about changing times when cute and/or fun commercials just don't fly anymore.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG, Blunder, we drank a lot of this beer when I was stationed in the dessert out in CA. In 1957-8.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 18, 2016)

I remember that commercial. And I remember every word. Didn't know what a Hamm's was until many years later. For the longest time I assumed it was a Native American thing. When I started supplying my little store with beer, one of my regular customers requested Schlitz, and I was surprised to find it was still around.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 18, 2016)

The commercials were much better than the beer....


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2016)

Loved that commercial.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I remember that commercial. And I remember every word. Didn't know what a Hamm's was until many years later. For the longest time I assumed it was a Native American thing. When I started supplying my little store with beer, one of my regular customers requested Schlitz, and I was surprised to find it was still around.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 19, 2016)

I remember that commercial well -- I still remember all the words.


----------



## oldman (Feb 19, 2016)

We had a few:

National Beer:






Piels Beer:


----------

